# Not liking my Vitamix 3600-Advice?



## MommaMoo (Nov 16, 2005)

After wanting a Vitamix for about 10 years, I finally got one off of ebay. It's an older model-the 3600, but I prefer that because of the stainless steel container. It didn't come with a manual or recipe book. So far I've only tried making smoothies in it. My cheapo blender does a better job of mixing smoothies than the Vitamix. The smoothies always have chunks of unblended fruit, no matter for how long and on what level I blend it. This morning I used frozen strawberries and banana and tried blending it on low, medium, and high for what felt like a long time on each level. The smoothie was STILL full of chunks from both fruits! Am I doing something wrong? I'm going to return this thing if I can't get it to work. The main reason I wanted one is because it's supposed to do such a great job at blending foods. Can anyone help? Is this my problem or a problem with the Vitamix?


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

I have a different Vitamix and LOVE it!

That said, maybe a collective group of us can help you troubleshoot your situation to determine if it is your specific model or something you could do differently???

Does your model have a "stick" you shove in through a small opening in the lid? Mine does and that is what I use to shove the frozen stuff down into the blades for proper blending to occur. My version has one that is designed to be just short enough to NOT hit the blades themselves.

What other ingredients are you using in your smoothies along with the frozen fruit? In what order do you add them to the container?

Have you gone to the Vitamix website to look up some recipes and tips? They have tons of free information there.


----------



## MommaMoo (Nov 16, 2005)

When I make a smoothie I put in the fruit first, then yogurt, egg yolk, and honey. My machine didn't come with a tamper but I know I can order one separately. I checked out the Vitamix website and the recipes and instructions. The controls are different on the new models-mine has low, med, and high. I'm going to guess that variables 1 and 10 and low and med. Most of the smoothie recipes on the website don't mention that a tamper has to be used, so I should be OK without one. They do specify to run the machine for 60 seconds, so next time I will time it. Thank you for the reply!


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

Try putting the yogurt in before the fruit, also (along with timing).

I use the tamper with most recipes, so you may want to get one eventually. The main reason I need it is the volume I make is typically lower than average and the tamper ensures everything gets down into the blades to be chopped/blended well. Otherwise, it tends to fly all over the container. Yogurt at the bottom helps with frozen fruit smoothies, specifically. Fresh fruit tends to stay down on its own better (due to wetness/heaviness probably).


----------



## MommaMoo (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks, I will try putting the yogurt in first next time. I'm making smaller amounts, too. Only a cup or so of yogurt with an equal amount of fruit, so I'm sure the tamper would be a good investment for me.


----------



## echospiritwarrior (Jun 1, 2006)

sell it to me!


----------



## MommaMoo (Nov 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *echospiritwarrior* 
sell it to me!









I will remember your post if I can't get this darn thing to work right...


----------



## Coastieco (Nov 18, 2013)

I just acquired a Vitamix 3600 without a tamper also! I have not made smoothies yet but have made awesome soups! I like to go onto youtube and watch their video's! So far I've only made butternut and acorn squash soup but they are done in 4 or 5 minutes! Going to make a Tomato Basil soup that I just watched tonight!

I also saw that I can make my own flour so very excited about that!

Hope you like your vitamix better when you see everything you can do with it!

I see your baby is too young right now but when your baby is old enough I would have loved to have had a Vitamix when

my kids were babies!

Good Luck!


----------



## mojoraven (Nov 19, 2013)

I absolutely need the tamper to get things blended. In fact, I had a Blendtec that I returned because it didn't have a tamper. My concoctions are so thick that I would end up with an air bubble around the blades no matter what the power of the blender I used. Using the tamper with the Vitamix is the only thing that allows me to properly blend the frozen fruit instead of leaving chunks.


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

I had a 3600 plus and just got a 4000 when the 3600 died. Sadly I lifted my cannister off before it finished spinning and broke it. I'm awaiting a new-to-me cannister any day now.

I don't think these older models function like the new ones. The cannisters now have all kinds of indentions and such to make the stuff swirl in a certain way. I stick with the old ones because of the stainless steel (did you see my thread about a petition to get new cannisters in stainless steel.)

Anyways, even with a tamper my smoothies usually have some chunks. Not too many, but they are there. I also use the reverse function, have you tried that?

I put 1 or 2 raw bananas along with almond milk in first to get things going. I add frozen fruit a bit at a time through the dome top. If I don't, my smoothies are so big and so thick that it stops until I reset the breaker and it cools down. But with a gradual addittion of frozen stuff, that works out.

I walked away from my smoothie while it was blending once I figured if I gave it long enough it would get rid of all the chunks. It didn't. And I ended up with a hot smoothie.

Depending on how much you paid for your vitamix, you may want to consider a square trade warranty. My first vitamix was $259 and died after 18 months. I saved the cannister and dome so when I sent it back I got a full refund from square trade then bought a new base for $75. (Then I broke my cannister and had to buy a cannister.) You only have 30 days to get a warranty. I probably won't get one for the base given how inexpensive it was.


----------



## drjoeshmoe (Jul 13, 2014)

SundayCrepes said:


> I had a 3600 plus and just got a 4000 when the 3600 died. Sadly I lifted my cannister off before it finished spinning and broke it. I'm awaiting a new-to-me cannister any day now.
> 
> I don't think these older models function like the new ones. The cannisters now have all kinds of indentions and such to make the stuff swirl in a certain way. I stick with the old ones because of the stainless steel (did you see my thread about a petition to get new cannisters in stainless steel.)
> 
> ...


Can anyone help me find just the top canister for a maxi-4000...
I found the base unit in near mint condition and need the canister/lid/and possibly the stick poker thinggy.
thanks for any help...


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

You can get all the parts on ebay. After watching it awhile I see that the motors last longer than the bases. The bases seem to outlive the cannisters as there are lots of bases available but it's harder to get the cannisters. You can buy replacement blades with gear part attached from vitamix, but they're about $95 (that info was current when I investigated a few months ago.)

So, watch ebay and see what you can find.


----------

